# Xpress makes a skiff?



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Nice boat.  They have been selling a mod vee hull that is pretty comparable at the water line with a center console for ages, but I haven't seen any of their hulls with a FG (I suspect) liner.  Kinda cool.

Nate


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Cool looking little boat but I've never seen anything like it on the Xpress website.


----------



## Drew__Harris (Jan 13, 2014)

I know they postd on facbook one was coming. One thing I do not like about my brothers express is nothing is safe from gtting wet just with a little sprinkle.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> I know they postd on facbook one was coming. One thing I  do not like about my brothers express is nothing is safe from gtting wet just with a little sprinkle.


Just searched their FB page and they have indeed developed a line of poling skiffs. Personally, I'm very interested in this. There's a ton of oysters where I fish and the sound of shell scratching up your gel coat just pains the soul.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Dang, those pics make it look even better! I've been wondering when an aluminum maker would seriously jump into this game with something that doesn't look like a mod vee jon boat. Hopefully a 1640 aluminum skiff will soon follow. 

Nate


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I've seen these skiffs upclose, and personal...
You truly wouldn't be impressed...
The craftsmanship on em is of poor quality...
I particularly noticed all the buckled, and crinkled aluminum just under the rub rail, all down the boat....
Those pictures don't clarify this...
You've gotta see them right in front of you....

Now I'll tell you what, when I first walked upto the boats, they definately grabbed my attention....
But the closer inspection will reveal the aluminum issues...

I will try to get some pics when I take my boat in for the motors first 20hr oil change....


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

> I've seen these skiffs upclose, and personal...
> You truly wouldn't be impressed...
> The craftsmanship on em is of poor quality...
> I particularly noticed all the buckled, and crinkled aluminum just under the rub rail, all down the boat....
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'd imagine they've got some design kinks to work out but it still bears watching.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

> I've seen these skiffs upclose, and personal...
> You truly wouldn't be impressed...
> The craftsmanship on em is of poor quality...
> I particularly noticed all the buckled, and crinkled aluminum just under the rub rail, all down the boat....
> ...


Bummer. Xpress used to have a great reputation. My dad's is from the mid `90s and is a very nice boat, but you are not the first to mention a decrease in quality.

Nate


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

It's aliminum...hello here I come fish


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is strange.  I consider myself to be a pretty sorry fisherman, yet I've still somehow managed to catch an almost indecent amount of fish out of aluminum boats with guys who knew the water.  Up until just now, I always figured that it was the guys who knew what they were doing who caught the most fish.  Apparently, the guy with the FG boat is the one who is the most successful.  Thanks for setting me straight.  Please come up here and tell these damn Maryland fish that I now have a FG boat, so they need to get with the friggin' program.

Nate


----------



## Otterdog (Feb 8, 2014)

I would expect it is a matter of time before someone gets the aluminum craft right for skinny water polers. There are several materials that can be bonded to the running surface to make quieter, faster and more abrasive resistant.
If you contact these manufactures and make them aware of the technical skiff market at some point they will probably take notice especially when they look at the prices technical skiffs are selling for.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I kinda like them but a lot of us tin boat guys don't care to pole and are running in water skinny enough that it needs a tunnel or jet to really take advantage of the toughness of an aluminum boat.  I guess I wouldn't complain about less hull slap but like 75% of the serious inshore fishermen in the big bend are catching fish just fine out of basic flat bottom jons. 22k sticker price for a 16 foot boat may be a little high though.  A v-hull isn't going to help in the draft department, though I bet it rides a lot better in a chop.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

Got to check one of these out at the River Parishes CCA Banquet last night. My humble opinion:
Pros: Construction looked solid, simple uncluttered layout, resale value (in LA, Xpress boats sell quick), good V up front, mod deadrise at the transom with reverse chine on the edges, looks like it would pole and draft decent for what it is.
Cons: looks noisy, the non-skid was horrible-very rough, definitely wouldn't want to take my shoes off, small hatches, little storage, limited options, seems overpriced-but that's msrp, don't know what they'd actually take for one.
Bent Marine in Kenner brought the boat, they were a platinum sponsor.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

I know this thread is kind of OLD, but I was searching for comments about this and though I would add:

I looked at one of these the other day. Price point seemed a little high at first, but when you consider it is powered with a F70A which runs over $9k or so and an made for it aluminum trailer, I think the hull is pretty reasonable compared to fiberglass skiffs...and I haven't seen many 16' skiffs that are rated for a 70hp outboard.

The one I saw was a 16' priced at $18k with a welded aluminum trailer/saltwater package (zero bolt on bunks or parts) and a Yamaha F70 on a 4" atlas jack plate, bilge pump, livewell pump. Did not have the poling platform which lists for $750. It was priced below MSRP at the dealer.

Fit and finish is not spectacular...you can only grind down the welds so far and keep integrity. The deck nonskid was a little harsh, but not poor quality, just not 'barefoot' friendly.


----------

